# Fahrradoutlet Metzingen



## Kyro (12. Juli 2005)

Hi,

bin grad ein wenig im netz rumgesurft und hab dabei bemerkt es gibt ein outletstore für fahrradbekleidung in metzingen. Nun meine frage war da schon mal jemand und wenn ja wie ist der laden dort so von den preisen und der auswahl ??? 


kyro


----------



## swift (13. Juli 2005)

moin,

hast du auch einen link dazu.

Griaßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyro (13. Juli 2005)

guckst du hier : Link


----------



## Ikosa (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

also den Laden kann ich nur empfehlen, die Leute die dort arbeiten, haben nicht nur Ahnung was Bikes betrifft, sondern sind zudem auch noch riesig nett.

Nur so zum Beispiel: Ich musste mal meinen Steuersatz ausbauen (geschraubt) und hatte noch kein Werkzeug dazu. Da habe ich bei denen angerufen, und gefragt ob sie einen solchen Steuersatzschlüssel da hätten, und was er kosten würde. Die Antwort von denen hat mich schier vom Hocker gehauen. Die lautete: " Für was willst Du Dir denn den kaufen? Bring Dein Bike her, wir machen das geschwind, das kostet auch nichts." Als ich denen erklärt habe, dass mein Bike so derartig dreckig ist, dass ich das nicht ins Auto legen will, haben sie gesagt, dass ich kommen soll, den Schlüssel würden sie mir auch leihen, ich müsste ihn nur am nächsten Morgen wieder brigen. Da muss man natürlich noch dazu sagen, dass ich dort kein Kunde war, und mein Bike auch nicht dort gekauft habe.

Die Auswahl an Bikeklamotten ist sehr groß, es ist nicht nur aktuelle Ware da, sondern auch Ware aus den letzten Jahren (manchmal sehr günstig)

Zum Preis kann man sagen, dass der ca. 10% unter der UVP liegt (aktuelle Ware). Die Sugoi RS Flex Bib hat 117 Euro gekostet (vorher anrufen ob da, die gehen weg wie warme Semmeln). Die für Frauen ohne Träger kostet glaube ich 99 Euro.
Ein Pearl Izumi Original (Oscar in der Tonne etc.) kostet 68 Euro.

Es lohnt sich also nur, wenn man in der Nähe wohnt, oder wenn man die anderen Fabrikverkäufe auch abklappert. Aber die Auswahl ist echt ok.

Ich hoffe, dass dies ausführlich genug war.....

Gruß

Sven


----------



## pongi (13. Juli 2005)

wobei man dazu sagen muss das einkaufen in metzingen sehr, sehr nervend und anstrengend ist. das ist die reinste plagerei.


----------



## Kyro (13. Juli 2005)

Danke Ikosa für deine Beschreibung   der laden scheint ja vom service her echt top zu sein nunja mal sehen ich geh am dienstag eh hin da meine lady ne shoppingtour machen will. so komm ich dann wenigstens auch noch zu was   hoffe ich mal.



			
				pongi schrieb:
			
		

> wobei man dazu sagen muss das einkaufen in metzingen sehr, sehr nervend und anstrengend ist. das ist die reinste plagerei.



denke am dienstag wird nicht so viel los sein aber hast recht war schon mal am samstag dort und muß sagen da geht es schon böse zur sache aber was soll MANN machen wen Frau sich des geben will.


----------



## pongi (14. Juli 2005)

dienstag? hm. könntest glück haben. ferien haben hier noch nicht begonnen und ist unter der woche.
wird vermutlich ne trotzdem ne menge los sein. zwar weniger als am wochenende aber trotzdem ne menge.
aber ich weiß wie das ist. da wird man(n) zwar gefragt ob er mit geht, aber die antwort steht ja schon vorher fest *ggg*


----------

